# 07' MKV Race/Street Application



## MKVpgh412 (Apr 11, 2008)

*If you are interested in further progress the thread has been updated in the autocross section: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4196686. Thanks for checking it out.*



_Modified by MKVpgh412 at 8:32 AM 4-4-2009_


----------



## rex_racer (May 19, 2001)

*Re: 07' MKV Race/Street Application (MKVpgh412)*

Nice build up. What'd you do to adjust the camber/caster?


----------



## MKVpgh412 (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: 07' MKV Race/Street Application (rex_racer)*

I am going to buy camber/caster plates.


----------



## subliminalmk1 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: 07' MKV Race/Street Application (MKVpgh412)*

what does this have to do with vwms?


----------



## mittimj (Dec 27, 2006)

who cares its cool


----------



## Be_Liquid10 (Sep 28, 2005)

*Re: (mittimj)*

your car looks amazing. I look forward to seeing more updates


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: 07' MKV Race/Street Application (subliminalmk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *subliminalmk1* »_what does this have to do with vwms?

Close enough for this almost-dead forum. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Dyno guesses? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## panzer 2.3 (May 24, 2008)

*Re: 07' MKV Race/Street Application (Accidental L8 apex)*

Josh is a good guy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## morimori (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: 07' MKV Race/Street Application (MKVpgh412)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: 07' MKV Race/Street Application (MKVpgh412)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKVpgh412* »_I am going to buy camber/caster plates.
 
You need a pair of these







Bob.G


----------



## MKVpgh412 (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: 07' MKV Race/Street Application (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_ 
You need a pair of these







Bob.G









Do you have these on your car? How is the quality? Post any additional information. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: 07' MKV Race/Street Application (MKVpgh412)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKVpgh412* »_
Do you have these on your car? How is the quality? Post any additional information. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 
Yes they are on the car with PSS-10, top notch quality and fitment http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Here the link if you order them make sure you tell them what spring type your running so they can send you the correct spring HAT with your caster / camber plates .







Bob.G
http://www.k-mac.com.au/


----------



## Gr8mafy (Jun 15, 2003)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif nice setup


----------



## iwantafastcar (Aug 2, 2006)

holy **** someone dropped a coin or two on this stuff. hey man you did the right thing. keep it rockin! this is soooooo sick to see a mkv owner doing this!!!!!!


----------



## MKVpgh412 (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: (iwantafastcar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iwantafastcar* »_holy **** someone dropped a coin or two on this stuff. hey man you did the right thing. keep it rockin! this is soooooo sick to see a mkv owner doing this!!!!!!

Thanks. Further progress is available in the autocross section: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4196686


----------

